# center phase grounded delta?



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You mean a high leg delta? 










Or corner grounded delta?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

There is no center in a delta


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

acro said:


> There is no center in a delta


It's possible that the Op is referring to a grounded B system that uses a 3ø panel. In this case, the center (B) phase is grounded.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I understand your point, but there still is no center. Middle yes, but no center.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

freeride415 said:


> How exactly does a center phase grounded delta service work?


It supplies electricity to your system, and you attach electrical devices to it to make them go.


----------



## Roadking Classic (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you talking about the ground B phase? Goggle, Corner-grounded delta(grounded B phase) systems by Schneider Electric.


----------



## lobstermasher (Apr 16, 2013)

Does this answer your question>?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Lobstermash: Never seen it explained by halving the delta like that. That's a good diagram.


----------

